# Bragg - Jax SchH1!



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to bragg about how proud I am of Jax for earning her SchH 1 with high in trial and the phases at our recent trial (Sept 5th). It was a last minute decision to enter (I had planned to but was not really feeling that we were quite there yet, particularly for the protection phase) but overall we ended up with 98-96-81...all in all, it went very well. We learned some very valuable lessons and the feedback we received during the critique and after the trial from our judge who was a true pleasure to trial under (SV judge Doug Deacon) was worth every minute of complete stress!

I was pretty thrilled with our tracking (Jax has not been an easy dog to do tracking with, as she is very very drivey and is by nature a far better air scenting/trailling dog). While we have been working on reducing the speed in the track, Jax is a fast tracker (always has been since day one). However, she nailed her corners and articles nicely and kept her nose planted low to the ground. Our point loss was primarily because she slowed her tracking speed after the first corner. I am guilty of contributing to this, as I was so tense and it was only after the 1st corner that I remembered to remind myself to RELAX a bit in both my mind and with the lead. Note to self for future reference: pay some attention to watching the ground when laying the track....I was so obsessed with looking ahead to my corner landmark to lay a straight track leg that I almost tripped and fell on the 2nd leg when I tripped in a tractor tire track path. I am sure I must have looked intoxicated!

I was also quite pleased with our OB routine. One big mistake I made was working so much on introducing and teaching the send out so close to trial, that we ended up with some forging in our heeling during our build up exercises. Also, we need to work on claming/settling in the basic position during the dumbell exercise - her butt lifts off the ground a bit when the dumbbell is tossed, esp on the flat retrieve. I've been trying to find that happy balance between her being settled and increasing her drive for a quick retrieve







. Also, I must work on _throwing_ the dumbbell









However, all in all, we've spent countless hours of time training for the above 2 phases so it was certainly rewarding to see the hard work come together in the end! 

The protection phase was where I had the biggest concerns, knowing well that control would be our biggest issue & downfall points wise (which it was!). We had also just introduced the side transport into our training, and it indeed did show







. There were, of course, other elements that could have been better, but I'm not dissapointed but rather happy to have had the chance to really get a feel for where we are at! 

So that puts an end to my long winded brag and post!

Jax & I say thanks for hearing us out


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

Huge congratulations!! A 98 in tracking and a 96 in obedience I think are nice scores!! Did you get any pictures??


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Big congratulations, that is quite an accomplishment!

Also, thank you for talking about your mistakes and points that could have been better. That helps other SchH people be aware of specific things that could go wrong.

I would like to see pics as well!









-Jackie


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

-+Big Congrats!!!!!! And not only the success with the title but knowing where you can improve, how awesome, and I know what you mean when you had to remind your self to calm down. I always think scores aren't as important as how I feel it went, the scores were fantastic and yet you still felt some improvement could be made in each element.. Big congrats dinner for both.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big







Nicole!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT. Big Congratulations... Nice Scores!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! As I was so nervous I completely forgot to hand my camera over to someone to get some pictures but apparently one of the members (one of our helpers) was able to get some pics of our OB, so I'm hoping to get my hands on them soon! The protection video I can't even watch again right now and I think I might die of embarassment...all I remember is "FUSS!!!..........FUSS!!!!"














Ah, gotta love what we put ourselves through LOL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well it's about time you posted your Bragg!! Very well deserved points and title for Super-Jax. 

That is a HUGE accomplishement for a Newbie SchH addict. Nicole so devoted herself to learning more, going to seminars, going out and training every chance she got, I am so happy that she did so well. Jax is a super-drivey dog, and not an easy dog to work with, and Nicole just did AWESOME with her!!! 

Congrats Nicole on those impressive scores, YOU are an amazing person!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big congratulations!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Jax is a super-drivey dog, and not an easy dog to work with


LOL...Oh yes, isn't that the truth! 

Thanks so much Lucia - and thank YOU for being such a huge support for me & Jax! 

Now where are some more pics of Gryff (hint hint







)???


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Well many months later, I have pics!! Yay! A huge thanks to one of our members for getting these. I thought there were only a couple of our OB but it turns out we got a few of tracking and protection as well. 

I had forgotten that it was raining during our obedience and protection - you can actually see the raindrops in some of the pics and if you notice my hair getting more curly (ummm...frizzy), that would be thanks to the rain!!

*Tracking*

Resuming track after Article 1









Working the leg









Track completed! Well done track, even with horses nearby!









*Obedience*

Fuss after change of pace









Basic position after recall









Dumbbell retrieve over jump









Dumbbell retrieve over A-frame









*Protection*

Reporting In









H&B









Courage Test









Courage Test (flying through air pic didn't get captured







)









Thanks for looking!! It was a blast and here's to an early spring!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

AWESOME!!!! The pictures are GREAT!!! Who was taking the pictures? They sure did a great job!! 

Seeing these pictures got me all fired up to get out there and work!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Simon took the OB and TR ones....I'm not sure who took the protection ones (obviously not Simon LOL), as I was so psyched to see them that I forgot to ask! I was really happy to see so many pics and very pleased with how they turned out given the weather that day!

And I'm with you on getting out training! I'm getting really quite depressed not being able to track


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Well, I should hang out with you more, maybe that would help motivate me . . . tracking I hate! Okay, not hate, but don't like it that much - sorta slow, time consuming and boring, and I forget where I laid my track the minute I'm done with it, LOL. 

Simon takes good pictures . . . will remember that for next time,


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Big BIG congrats Nicole and Jax on a job well done!!









Feels good doesn't it?!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Nicole

Great pictures!!

When I seen the topic "Bragg - Jax SchH1!", I said to myself "I'm sure I congratulated Nicole months ago"


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Great pics!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Great Pictures.. you should be very proud!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

Great job!


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

thats really awesome... Great Job!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Bragg - Jax SchH1! ---- Pics Finally!!*

awesome
congrats


----------

